# Sony’s "The Fifth Element" & "Leon: The Professional" Remixed in Dolby Atmos



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SONY PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT (SPHE) EXPANDS

THE LIMITED EDITION SUPREME CINEMA SERIES LINE

WITH TWO FILMS BY VISIONARY DIRECTOR LUC BESSON



THE FIFTH ELEMENT & LÉON: THE PROFESSIONAL

ON BLU-RAY™ OCT. 27



Collectible Editions Showcase 4K Restorations, Dolby Atmos® Audio Upgrades &

Feature a Limited Edition Acrylic “Clear Case” with 24-Page Behind-the-Scenes Booklets





CULVER CITY, Calif. (Aug. 10, 2015) – Sony Pictures Home Entertainment (SPHE) expands the Supreme Cinema Series line with the addition of two classics from visionary director Luc Besson when THE FIFTH ELEMENT and LÉON: THE PROFESSIONAL debut Oct. 27 on Blu-ray™. Each film will feature the first-of-its-kind, limited edition collector’s packaging with the acrylic “Clear Case.” This limited edition sku includes a 24-page booklet of rare photos and behind-the-scenes detail that will only be available while supplies last.



The Supreme Cinema Series and standalone editions of THE FIFTH ELEMENT and LÉON: THE PROFESSIONAL are presented with an all-new 4K restorations and exclusive Dolby Atmos® Audio. The new Dolby Atmos audio, remixed specifically for the home theater environment, delivers captivating sound that places and moves audio anywhere in the room, including overhead.



The SPHE Supreme Cinema Series banner launches with the release of Bram Stoker’s Dracula on Oct. 6. The Supreme Cinema Series is a premium, limited edition collection befitting beloved cinematic favorites and modern classics. Each film is presented with pristine high definition picture, enhanced sound and a collection of new and/or archival special features, creating an ultimate edition for first-time viewers and fans alike. Complete with unique packaging, the Supreme Cinema Series is the optimal way to celebrate these unforgettable cinematic experiences. 



Limited Edition Supreme Cinema Series Skus for Each Film Includes:

§ High-end Clear Case package

§ 24 pages of rare photos and behind-the-scenes info



THE FIFTH ELEMENT Synopsis:

New York cab driver Korben Dallas didn’t mean to be a hero, but he just picked up the kind of fare that only comes along every five thousand years: A perfect beauty, a perfect being, a perfect weapon. Together, they must save the world. Bruce Willis, Milla Jovovich, and Gary Oldman star in acclaimed director Luc Besson’s outrageous sci-fi adventure, an extravagantly styled tale of good against evil set in an unbelievable twenty-third century world. Now fully remastered in 4K, experience this dynamic action favorite like never before.



THE FIFTH ELEMENT has a run time of approximately 126 minutes and is rated PG-13 for intense sci-fi violence, some sexuality and brief nudity.



THE FIFTH ELEMENT Bonus Features Include (for both skus):

§ 4K Restoration & Dolby Atmos® Audio (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 compatible)*

§ Behind-the-Scenes Featurettes Available on Blu-ray for the First Time:

o “The Visual Element”

o “The Digital Element”

o “The Star Element”

o “The Alien Element”

o “The Fashion Element”

o “The Diva”

o “Imagining The Fifth Element”

o “The Elements of Style”



LÉON: THE PROFESSIONAL Synopsis:

Jean Reno, Gary Oldman, Natalie Portman and Danny Aiello star in LÉON: THE PROFESSIONAL, a go-for-broke thriller about a professional assassin whose work becomes dangerously personal. Calling himself a “cleaner,” the mysterious Léon is New York’s top hitman. When his next-door neighbors are murdered, Léon becomes the unwilling guardian of the family’s sole survivor - 12-year-old Mathilda. But Mathilda doesn’t just want protection; she wants revenge. Training her in the deadly tricks of his trade, Léon helps her track the psychotic agent who murdered her family. From the electrifying opening to the fatal finale, LÉON THE PROFESSIONAL is a nonstop crescendo of action and suspense. Experience both the U.S. theatrical and international versions of this beloved action masterpiece, now fully remastered in 4K.



The theatrical version of LÉON: THE PROFESSIONAL has a run time of approximately 110 minutes, while the extended version has a run time of approximately 133 minutes. The theatrical version is rated R for scenes of strong graphic violence, and for language. Clear Case packaging produced by Multi Packaging Solutions.



LÉON: THE PROFESSIONAL Bonus Features Include (for both skus):

§ 4K Restoration & Dolby Atmos® Audio (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 compatible)*

§ Both the theatrical and extended versions of the film (both remastered in 4K & with Dolby Atmos)

§ Featurettes:

o “Cast and Crew Look Back”

o “Jean Reno: The Road to Léon”

o “Natalie Portman: Starting Young”

§ Original Theatrical Trailer​


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am a big fan of both of these movies and already own them on blu-ray. Maybe my the time I have incorporated Dolby Atmos into my home theater they will be available in 4K with Atmos.
I think the 5th element has a lot of potential for Atmos.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

typ44q said:


> I am a big fan of both of these movies and already own them on blu-ray. Maybe my the time I have incorporated Dolby Atmos into my home theater they will be available in 4K with Atmos.
> I think the 5th element has a lot of potential for Atmos.


+1 - Hope to have my Atmos installed by end of year and will definitely re-buy these (and no doubt again when they are available in HDR )


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

me too. finishing my Atmos speakers soon, just waiting for generation 2 Atmos receivers


----------

